# Forum Home Renovation Heating & Cooling  enerlogic install on windows?is it worth it or marketting gimmick?

## tweakmy

Hi guys, 
I have been noticing that advertisement on enerlogic film which can stop heating from get out from the house. Since I cant install the solar panel due to pesky gum tree shade from my neighbour, been thinking whether it is worthwhile to put the film. 
Any advice would be appreciated. 
Thanks.

----------


## Master Splinter

I think I smell mostly marketing...   
No CSIRO test results for Australian conditions, "testimonials coming soon!" (I don't want testimonials, I want data!), freakin' expensive ($7k) for window film, and from what I see, they cherrypick performance points to best represent their product (ie solar gain - stopping direct solar gain vs plain glass double glazing...of course a metallised reflective film is going to show significant improvements over two thicknesses of plain glass, and then they compare convective transfer vs. a single pane of plain glass.) 
It may work, but will it work as well as the alternatives?  In Adelaide, I'd suggest your main problem is direct gain through the windows in summer - solution is shading (deciduous trees work well) and/or roller shutters for north to west facing windows.  You can buy roller shutters online (making them cheaper than the 'best price' offered by the sort of businesses that also do that real expensive roof painting). 
Their overall claim is 92% better performance than plain glass. I've always thought of plain glass performance as 'bugger all'.

----------


## johnc

If you haven't done so perhaps approach the neighbour about removing the tree, even if it is at your expense.

----------


## Bloss

Don't know about enerlogic (even sounds dodgy to me) , but 3M Insulation film does work and work well. http://solutions.3m.com.au/3MContent...bute=ImageFile But the best which can reduce heat loss by 30% also are near block out and not great to look at inside. But for prevention of heat gain ie: summer use the new films are very, very effective with good light transmission and ~97% prevention of heat transmission. But films ain't films - this is a highly technical area and known brands and known advisers are the go - buying off the web and DIYing with what you get will disappoint. Most of the claims are overstated (3M has research links if you want to see what they do) Best option for preventing heat loss is heavy curtains and pelmets - want the windows exposed, pay the energy price.

----------


## Gravy258

best to try and not let the sun hit the glass at all. I have 90% shadecloth frames i put in the east and west windows(exterior) at the start of summer and take out when the footy starts, work a treat. 
i also have low-e UPVC double glazing (argon filled)  in the kitchen(north facing), boy did it get warm in there when the sun came thru the french doors at the end of summer. (the low-e is facing out to reflect the heat out not in) . So much for that.

----------


## renoguy

> Hi guys, 
> I have been noticing that advertisement on enerlogic film which can stop heating from get out from the house. Since I cant install the solar panel due to pesky gum tree shade from my neighbour, been thinking whether it is worthwhile to put the film. 
> Any advice would be appreciated. 
> Thanks.

  We had EnerLogic 70 applied to the south facing rooms of our single glazed house in April and noticed a big improvement in the warmth of the house throughout the most recent Melbourne winter. Double glazing was off the menu for us as we couldnt afford it, so EnerLogic has proved to be a big win for us. This month were planning to get the rest of the house installed in time for summer.  
Tweakmy, heres their website if youre a technical kind of guy and want to know the specs www.enerlogicwindowfilms.com.au

----------


## Random Username

I love the part in the specs where they are comparing WERS ratings and say "selected Low-E and competitors films".   
The selection criteria seems to be "worse performance than our film" as the lowest WERS ratings I could find for Stegbar windows (Single glazed, aluminium sliding frame, 3mm clear glass) was a half star for cooling and two and a half stars for heating (12 and 17 per cent respectively). 
The plain glass window they are comparing to (WER-004-01)  is a fictional "Generic Standard Industry Typical Aluminium Window" and it's important to recognise that the ratings evaluate the entire window (frame material and style included) not just the glass! 
So compare the results from the original WERS ratings pages and not from their comparison charts before spending your $160ish per square meter!

----------


## Smurf

I have no association with them, but 3M is a "legit" and very large corporation which operates in many countries.  
If some little known rival claims a vastly superior performance to the established products of a major company then I'd want to see proof, especially given the rather high price. 
Given that the location is Adelaide, keeping the sun out during Summer would normally be the highest priority so far as windows are concerned. Trees or roller shutters will do that nicely as others have said. But if you're buying shutters then get them from someone other than a certain mob who also sell overpriced roof painting, solar panels and all sorts of other things. There's nothing they sell that you can't get cheaper and in most cases better from someone else.

----------


## renoguy

Hi Smurf, 
The only reason I bought EnerLogic Window Film is because they're distributed by Australia's largest window film distributor, MEP Films, and manufactured by CP Films who I found out were the world's best selling brand of window film. MEP Films by LLumar

----------


## Random Username

If you're looking to cut the summer heat down, you can't do much better than roller shutters if you don't have a deciduous tree handy.  http://www.rollershutters.com.au/calc/QuickPrice.cgi
(No affiliation) 
About 1/3 again more expensive than that window film (or about 1/3 the cost of the roller shutters advertised in shopping malls or tv ads) but yes, they really block the heat! ($950 for a 1800 x 2100mm shutter).

----------


## Bloss

> If you're looking to cut the summer heat down, you can't do much better than roller shutters if you don't have a deciduous tree handy.  http://www.rollershutters.com.au/calc/QuickPrice.cgi
> (No affiliation) 
> About 1/3 again more expensive than that window film (or about 1/3 the cost of the roller shutters advertised in shopping malls or tv ads) but yes, they really block the heat! ($950 for a 1800 x 2100mm shutter).

  Block the light and the view too . . .

----------


## GraemeCook

> I love the part in the specs where they are comparing WERS ratings and say "selected Low-E and competitors films".   
> The selection criteria seems to be "worse performance than our film" as the lowest WERS ratings I could find for Stegbar windows (Single glazed, aluminium sliding frame, 3mm clear glass) was a half star for cooling and two and a half stars for heating (12 and 17 per cent respectively). 
> The plain glass window they are comparing to (WER-004-01)  is a fictional "Generic Standard Industry Typical Aluminium Window" and it's important to recognise that the ratings evaluate the entire window (frame material and style included) not just the glass! 
> So compare the results from the original WERS ratings pages and not from their comparison charts before spending your *$160ish per square meter*!

  
Fully agree.   This stuff sounds ludicrously expensive for a stick-on film.   
I recently paid $120 per square metre for double glazing - glazier made and supplied the IGU's (Intergtrated Glazing Units) as double glazing panels are termed, and I modified the window sasshes and installed them. 
Fair Winds 
Graeme

----------

